# Called a divorce lawyer today



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

I called a divorce lawyer today,filing for divorce.My husband left me yesterday afternoon for an ex best friend of mine he cheated on me with.He did confess to cheating on me with 4 other women too.This was the second time he did this to me,worked things out the first time and told him it's over if it ever happens again.This lawyer,she is pretty good and told me come in tomorrow.Plus I owe my step dad a huge thank you,knows she is a great divorce lawyer and a good friend of his.Said I am doing things right,I documented and photographed what I own.Plus my bank account and credit card is in my name including my cell phone bill.The natural gas and electric bill,was in our name and took his name off these bills.No kids luckily,no child support and custody issues to mess with.I am done with him after 16 years of marriage and I deserve better.I felt betrayed what he did to me and hurt me in the worst way.He wants out and is going to pay big time.I met up with one of the women he cheated on me with,said she was betrayed too.Said he was going to leave me for her at first and reminds of a Carrie Underwood song now


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm sorry. That sucks. Good that you are moving on. Hang in there. I know it doesn't feel like it but you WILL feel joy again.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

It hurt me from the inside.This other woman I talked he cheated on me with,never had a fight with her at all.She gave me the information on everything that happened.This is the Carrie Underwood song in my mind,


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

sokillme said:


> I'm sorry. That sucks. Good that you are moving on. Hang in there. I know it doesn't feel like it but you WILL feel joy again.


I know that will happen.Will give myself time after the divorce becomes final and then find a guy that will treat me much better.I did not deserve to be cheated on at all.Things changed with my husband in December and I noticed the changes.Looking at things,I regret working things out with him the first time.I knew he would cheat on me again.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

sorry


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

So sorry to hear, but you sound like a strong woman. I hope all goes well for you. You know at least you’ve tried to reconcile. It’s not a waste. You have tried and still he strayed. He was the one who chose to betray you. He’s at fault and he’s failed you and this marriage.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @mrshannahj ~ My fervent prayers are with you and will always be!

You will survive and be the better woman for it! And always remember that God will never place more on your narrow shoulders than you are remotely capable of dealing with!

May God truly bless you in this most arduous journey!*


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

pragmaticGoddess said:


> So sorry to hear, but you sound like a strong woman. I hope all goes well for you. You know at least you’ve tried to reconcile. It’s not a waste. You have tried and still he strayed. He was the one who chose to betray you. He’s at fault and he’s failed you and this marriage.


I have always been the faithful one and he put me through hell.Learning to move on with my life very well


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Met with my divorce lawyer and filed for divorce today.My husband was found and signed the papers with no issues at all.I told the process server the places where he would be at.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

mrshannahj said:


> Met with my divorce lawyer and filed for divorce today.My husband was found and signed the papers with no issues at all.I told the process server the places where he would be at.


I'm sorry for the pain you are going through, but glad for you that you are ready to move on and have a better life!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry, life will be good for you again just takes time.


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

You're very strong. Sending best wishes to you.


----------

